# So what firearms have you got in 2020



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

2020 has a good sound, I have yet to buy a firearm in 2020, but please post the ones you buy or steal or have been gifted.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shadow Systems MR918


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm picking up my stainless Kimber Pro Carry II this week. Even though I bought it on 12/29 I won't have it in my hands until Thursday. I'll post a photo when I get it.
I bought a stainless Ruger GP100 and a Glock 22. They're paid for but are on lay-away until waiting periods have elapsed.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Kel Tec P-17

16 + 1 round capacity .22 Semi-auto pistol,,,
Ships with three magazines,,,
And it's ambidextrous!

I haven't purchased it yet because Kel Tec hasn't shipped any out,,,
They had originally promised to start delivery in November,,,
But here we are in January and no pistols have shipped.

I do have a standing order at The Evil Pawn Shop,,,
The day he can get one in I am purchasing this new offering.

I have been known to gift a .22 pistol to new college grads I am friends with,,,
Before it was always a Bersa Thunder .22 and one extra magazine,,,
The times I have done that it always came to well over $300.00.

$199.00 for a hi-capacity .22 pistol and three magazines is much easier on my wallet,,,
Normally I wait for other people to buy and do a range report before I buy,,,
But for some reason I want to take the chance on this one.

Hurry up Kel Tec,,,
My credit card is ready.

Aarond

.


----------



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

I am torn between the compact security nine in 9mm and the subcompact american in 45 cal. Observations opinions?

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

boyfromnyc said:


> I am torn between the compact security nine in 9mm and the subcompact american in 45 cal. Observations opinions?
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


I own several Ruger revolvers and they are fine guns but I have never owned any of their semi-auto pistols full size or compact. 
The two pistols you mentioned are very similar in size, weight, capacity and materials. The 45 will definitely have more recoil and should be even more difficult due to the sub compact size.
I have a Kimber sub compact in 45 ACP that is slightly smaller than the Ruger American. I have not fired it yet but I expect it to be hard to handle until I get used to it.


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

Nice










PhuBai70 said:


> I own several Ruger revolvers and they are fine guns but I have never owned any of their semi-auto pistols full size or compact.
> The two pistols you mentioned are very similar in size, weight, capacity and materials. The 45 will definitely have more recoil and should be even more difficult due to the sub compact size.
> I have a Kimber sub compact in 45 ACP that is slightly smaller than the Ruger American. I have not fired it yet but I expect it to be hard to handle until I get used to it.


+1


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

PhuBai70 said:


> I'm picking up my stainless Kimber Pro Carry II this week. Even though I bought it on 12/29 I won't have it in my hands until Thursday. I'll post a photo when I get it.
> I bought a stainless Ruger GP100 and a Glock 22. They're paid for but are on lay-away until waiting periods have elapsed.


Somebody is starting the year off right.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

boyfromnyc said:


> I am torn between the compact security nine in 9mm and the subcompact american in 45 cal. Observations opinions?
> 
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


I do not have the Security Nine, but have seen one in action in a course, the fellow who had it had no malfunctions, but so so accuracy, he thought it was him, I thought it was his gun. Good enough for carry on par with a S&W SD9 VE, maybe a bit better. 
I do own a RAP Compact Pro in 9 MM. Mine locked up on the 20th round, slide about 3/4 from all the way back. Ruger's famous CS got me back running quickly, but wondering what went wrong. I shot another 80 rounds through it. it shot well, but it had lost it's shine for me.
Ruger came out with the RAP compact in 45 first. so it is robust, I would choose it.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I've pretty well got all my "needs" covered; hunting rifle, battle rifles, fun shooting rifles, hunting handguns, home defense handguns, personal carry handguns and just for fun handguns. So any purchases are just 'cause I wanna. I saw a post on another forum about a member's Beretta 81, and since I had no 32 ACP handguns and they look cool, I bought one. During one of the LA riots I carried a 2" 38 at work/in the field, and driving to and from I had my 1911 with two extra loaded mags on the seat beside me...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

mdi said:


> I've pretty well got all my "needs" covered; hunting rifle, battle rifles, fun shooting rifles, hunting handguns, home defense handguns, personal carry handguns and just for fun handguns. *So any purchases are just 'cause I wanna.* I saw a post on another forum about a member's Beretta 81, and since I had no 32 ACP handguns and they look cool, I bought one. During one of the LA riots I carried a 2" 38 at work/in the field, and driving to and from I had my 1911 with two extra loaded mags on the seat beside me...


Me too, brother!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

mdi said:


> *I've pretty well got all my "needs" covered;* hunting rifle, battle rifles, fun shooting rifles, hunting handguns, home defense handguns, personal carry handguns and just for fun handguns. So any purchases are just 'cause I wanna. I saw a post on another forum about a member's Beretta 81, and since I had no 32 ACP handguns and they look cool, I bought one. During one of the LA riots I carried a 2" 38 at work/in the field, and driving to and from I had my 1911 with two extra loaded mags on the seat beside me...


I usually get "needs" and "wants" mixed up when it comes to buying guns. I generally buy a new gun because I don't have one like it yet. As I said before I plan on buying one gun a month until I run out of things I want. The Ruger GP100 and the Glock 22 OD green takes care of January and February so I'm thinking about March. Right now I've got my eye on a Glock 27 but I'll probably change my mind several times between now and then. 
Also, I can't keep putting off a Taylor's & Co. single action revolver. That will have to be ordered since I want a specific model, caliber, grip frame, barrel length and action and I'll never find exactly what I want at a gun store.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

3 so far. I bought a Ruger precision rimfire in .22 mag. Just recently I acquired a S&W 41 think its from the early 80's and a Browning BDA .380. Wasn't intending to buy the last two but my uncle has been clearing out his safe and couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

rustygun said:


> 3 so far. I bought a Ruger precision rimfire in .22 mag. Just recently I acquired a S&W 41 think its from the early 80's and a Browning BDA .380. Wasn't intending to buy the last two but my uncle has been clearing out his safe and couldn't pass them up.


I have a BDA 380 too bought it new about '87, Nickel.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

rustygun said:


> 3 so far. I bought a Ruger precision rimfire in .22 mag. Just recently I acquired a S&W 41 think its from the early 80's and a Browning BDA .380. Wasn't intending to buy the last two but my uncle has been clearing out his safe and couldn't pass them up.


Nice


----------



## KeithinFlorida (Jan 19, 2020)

So far I have bought a S&W 642 snubbie and a Ruger SR45. And the Ruger is a lot of fun to shoot


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Went in yesterday to DROS the GP100 that was on lay-a-way and bought a Henry Big Boy lever action in 45 Colt. The guy helping me said that if I add the Henry to the Glock 22 that is also on lay-a-way I could DROS them both and pick them up at the same time without an additional 30 day wait.
I didn't know you could buy a long gun and a hand gun at the same time because I haven't bought a long gun in over twenty years. 
He told me that after July 1, 2020 you would no longer be able to do this.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Update on the 7 shot GP100. 
I was not able to pick it up today because it's been dropped from the roster. It was on the roster when I paid for it and put it on layaway at the end of December but it was obviously not renewed on January 1st. The manager explained that when we did the DROS paperwork ten days ago the computer should have flagged the gun but it did not. 
He offered me a 4.2" stainless GP100 Match Champion. He said that he would trim the price and the store would cover the DROS fee. How could I say no?
I ended up paying an additional $98 with no tax and the deal was done.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice to have the LGS help you out. I think you deserve the frequent flyer rate. 

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Nice to have the LGS help you out. I think you deserve the frequent flyer rate.
> GW


They know I'm a regular since I've bought one gun a month since last June and I always have one or two guns on layaway because of the thirty day wait between purchases. Recently I was undecided about a Kimber Pro Carry II because it was matte stainless and I wanted the blued finish. They knocked off 10% which was $99 so I will continue to shop there.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My MMXX acquisition is a GXXVII. I only had to pay $CCCLV plus $X for the background check. 
For you non-romans:
My 2020 acquisition is a G27. I only had to pay $355 plus $10 for the background check.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The California background check last year was $19 + $5 + $1. This year it went up to $31.19 + $5 + $1. 
The $5 is a Safety and Enforcement fee and the $1 is a Firearms Safety Act fee.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

M&P Shield - Palmetto State Armory has them super cheap right now... I used to own two when they first came out. I missed having one, and got one again when I saw the price....


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

My Third Beretta Pico. Which I feel *ounce for ounce *is one of the best built/quality guns made. And they get shot very frequently, at least once a week.









I bought 8 firearms in 2019, need to slow down in 2020.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> My Third Beretta Pico. Which I feel *ounce for ounce *is one of the best built/quality guns made. And they get shot very frequently, at least once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great with the black slide and green grip.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this in 2020....only purchase, so far this year, but probably not the last.








It is made by Girsan, called the Regard, and is a very nice clone of the Beretta. Shoots great too!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> Kel Tec P-17
> 
> 16 + 1 round capacity .22 Semi-auto pistol,,,
> Ships with three magazines,,,
> ...


Kel Tec is notorious for this "Advertise, but no guns". I wanted their semi automatic .22 Magnum real bad but couldn't find one even six months after they advertised. I lost interest and bought a CZ 97b. That will learn them.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

This year I decided 53 years with the AR platform was enough ( I gave my last one to my grandson at Thanksgiving). 

I had an attack of nostalgia and went with a Fudd-Musket....a Henry Big Boy Color Case Hardened in .357 mag.

It's gorgeous, well made and is accurate as it is beautiful.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Picked up a Heritage Rough Rider last month.

For under $200, it's it a whole lot more fun and accurate than I expected. Need to order the .22WMR cylinder for it.


----------



## johnny44 (Feb 28, 2020)

picked up taurus tx22 feb 19 .not to good out of box but 900 rnds later big improvement. Love the gun not perfect but what is?


----------



## johnny44 (Feb 28, 2020)

Brazos Dan said:


> This year I decided 53 years with the AR platform was enough ( I gave my last one to my grandson at Thanksgiving).
> 
> I had an attack of nostalgia and went with a Fudd-Musket....a Henry Big Boy Color Case Hardened in .357 mag.
> 
> It's gorgeous, well made and is accurate as it is beautiful.


----------



## johnny44 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thats awesome gun nut myself all started 1965 first cap gun 5 years old took off from there haaa.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got a Glock 48


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I went in today and ordered two Uberti single action revolvers from Taylor's & Company. I've wanted to do this for a couple of months but kept putting it off.

The Gunfighter: 5 1/2" bbl, 45 Colt
https://www.taylorsfirearms.com/han...3-single-actions/the-gunfighter.html?___SID=U

Cattleman Old Model Frame: 5 1/2" bbl, 45 Colt
https://www.taylorsfirearms.com/han...tions/cattleman-old-model-frame.html?___SID=U


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I went in today and ordered two Uberti single action revolvers from Taylor's & Company. I've wanted to do this for a couple of months but kept putting it off.
> 
> The Gunfighter: 5 1/2" bbl, 45 Colt
> https://www.taylorsfirearms.com/han...3-single-actions/the-gunfighter.html?___SID=U
> ...


Picked this one up last week. I don't know, I gotta' put an end to this obsession?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Very nice, desertman. I've been talking about single actions for awhile and finally got around to doing it. 
I did the background paperwork yesterday for my Glock 22 and Henry lever action. When I get those and the two Uberti revolvers my obsession may be at an end because I'll be out of room in my safe.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Very nice, desertman. I've been talking about single actions for awhile and finally got around to doing it.
> I did the background paperwork yesterday for my Glock 22 and Henry lever action. When I get those and the two Uberti revolvers my obsession may be at an end because *I'll be out of room in my safe*.


Thank You!

That's what I thought too but with a little ingenuity you can always find room for just one more. I've had to double some of them up in one box. But I am getting to the point that I have just about all the one's that I could ever want. Unless of course some company comes out with a "gotta' have" that I don't already have.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I ordered these racks shortly after I bought my safe and this picture was taken the day they arrived. There's one rack for each of the four shelves. If I took them out and put the guns in gun rugs I could fit more on each shelf but I like the racks and hate to get rid of them. The alternative is another safe but I just don't have the room.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> View attachment 18176
> 
> I ordered these racks shortly after I bought my safe and this picture was taken the day they arrived. There's one rack for each of the four shelves. If I took them out and put the guns in gun rugs I could fit more on each shelf but I like the racks and hate to get rid of them. The alternative is another safe but I just don't have the room.


That's a good idea! With that you can see all of your guns instead of trying to figure out what's in each box. I've got mine organized by keeping the same brand together. I also separate them according to caliber. Going from left to right starting with the smallest to the largest.

It looks like you've got a nice collection there. You can't have enough of them, right? I've got my eye on a few more but that's going to be it. It's gotten to the point that I've got all that I could ever want. I'm hoping that HK will come out with a VP45 or better yet a VP45 SK. I also saw a Walther Q5 and a Pietta Alchimista Jr. that I'm interested in. The Alchimista Jr. is basically a laser engraved Cimmaron/Uberti "Thunderer" with a short barrel and the "Thunderer" grip frame. An awesome looking gun. It has the same look as the one I just posted.

I've already got two safes, one for guns and one for ammo. I also have a Treadlock Security Chest. I started out with that when I only had a few guns then moved on to a larger safe and then to an even larger safe. That's enough safes for me.


----------



## kwb377 (Aug 29, 2019)

So far this year, a CZ P10C and a Ruger PC9...


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I also got a Taurus TX22. It's a blast to shoot. Good accuracy with Mini Mags and Aguila Super Extra HV. Going to try Blazer next. Winchester Xpert cycled okay, but accuracy was disappointing. No hangups after about 400 rounds through the gun.
PhuBai70: loved the picture of the racks with all the handguns!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

CZ P07 suppressor ready, and Walther P99AS.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I did some horse trading and did quite well if I do say so myself. I parted with a toy that I did not enjoy and got this with some pretty nice accessories included.















As you can see it is well used and far from perfect. It shoots very accurately when I do my part.
GW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I did some horse trading and did quite well if I do say so myself. I parted with a toy that I did not enjoy and got this with some pretty nice accessories included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A solid classic.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Went to Turner's today to sign in and was called two hours later. I did the paperwork on the guns and bought some ammo and was done in less than 30 minutes.










Henry Big Boy 45 LC and a Glock 22 OD green


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PhuBai70 said:


> Went to Turner's today to sign in and was called two hours later. I did the paperwork on the guns and bought some ammo and was done in less than 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 18275
> 
> ...


Nice acquisition! I have always wanted a Henry and you can probably guess how I feel about Glock products.. Congratulations!

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got Henry "Mare's Leg" .45LC. Don't ask me why? Other than it looks cool and is very well made. It's too short for a rifle and too big and bulky for a pistol. Not very practical at all. Here's the extent of my lever guns. I've gotten a lot of use out of the 9422 XTR though. Never fired the Henry and probably never will unless I want to waste some 45LC ammo.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Nice acquisition! I have always wanted a Henry and you can probably guess how I feel about Glock products.. Congratulations!
> 
> GW


You would be very happy with one because they are beautiful rifles. The picture doesn't show it but it has a 20" octagonal barrel which is very cool. The lever action is smooth and easy. My indoor range allows rifles on certain days so as soon as this current situation calms down I'll be putting some rounds through it. 
As I mentioned in an older post the OD green Glock 22 was the last one in all the Turner's stores. I'm really happy with both guns.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> I've got Henry "Mare's Leg" .45LC. Don't ask me why? Other than it looks cool and is very well made. It's too short for a rifle and too big and bulky for a pistol. Not very practical at all. Here's the extent of my lever guns. I've gotten a lot of use out of the 9422 XTR though. Never fired the Henry and probably never will unless I want to waste some 45LC ammo.
> 
> View attachment 18276


Yeah, my lever gun collection is a total of two as well. I've mentioned my Winchester Model 94 in other posts. 
I know it's not practical but that Mare's Leg is trying to seduce me. _And_, I'm a big fan of the 45 LC caliber.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Yeah, my lever gun collection is a total of two as well. I've mentioned my Winchester Model 94 in other posts.
> I know it's not practical but *that Mare's Leg is trying to seduce me*. _And_, I'm a big fan of the 45 LC caliber.


That's exactly what it did to me.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I love my Henry 22.cal Octagon. Taking it to the outdoor range tomorrow. Every time I look at one in any caliber I just start lusting. 
That said, I really want a Henry Single shot. Maybe in 45-70


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I love my Henry 22.cal Octagon. Taking it to the outdoor range tomorrow. Every time I look at one in any caliber I just start lusting.
> That said, I really want a Henry Single shot. Maybe in 45-70


Every time I see Hickok45 shooting a 45-70 I want one. But I think the rounds are a bit pricey(?). Then again, it's not something you would want to take out and shoot 50 times in one day.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

PhuBai70 said:


> Every time I see Hickok45 shooting a 45-70 I want one. But I think the rounds are a bit pricey(?). Then again, it's not something you would want to take out and shoot 50 times in one day.


One thing I have learned about single shots is the fact that you take a lot of time between shots. More focus, just taking your time to feel the wind etc. One box of ammo can be a whole lot of gun. That said, every time I look at one, I change which caliber I want.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Every time I see Hickok45 shooting a 45-70 I want one. But I think the rounds are a bit pricey(?). Then again, it's not something you would want to take out and shoot 50 times in one day.


I don't think that Hickok45 is too concerned about the price of ammo. How would you like to have his job? I like watching his video's and the man himself. He pretty much represents what gun ownership is all about.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> I don't think that Hickok45 is too concerned about the price of ammo. How would you like to have his job? I like watching his video's and the man himself. He pretty much represents what gun ownership is all about.


If I had a shooting range like that right outside my door I would think I had died and gone to gun owners' heaven. Lots and lots of gun videos on YouTube but I only watch his. And yes, I like the man himself. I enjoy hearing his stories and his opinions on various firearms and calibers.

His son needs to back off the heavy metal thrash and learn how to play more traditional hard rock guitar.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> *If I had a shooting range like that right outside my door I would think I had died and gone to gun owners' heaven.* Lots and lots of gun videos on YouTube but I only watch his. And yes, I like the man himself. I enjoy hearing his stories and his opinions on various firearms and calibers.
> 
> His son needs to back off the heavy metal thrash and learn how to play more traditional hard rock guitar.


I almost do but I've got about a half hour hike to it from my neighborhood. It's not a range but it's far enough away from civilization where I can go and not bother anyone. Or I'll just take a short ride out into the Sonoran Desert, you can be sure that there's nobody around out there.

I didn't know that Hickock45's son played guitar? I guess if you know how to play you can just about play anything? I'm not into heavy metal either. My all time favorite band though is The Doors. Jim Morrison loved going out into the desert and was fascinated by the Great American Southwest. They didn't call him the "Lizard King" for nothing. I'm still sad to this day that he destroyed his life and died at 27. "Big Jimbo" was my idol, as he once said "I don't know what's gonna' happen man, but I'm gonna' have my kicks before the whole shit house goes up in flames, ALRIGHT". I admired his rebellious and anti authoritarian attitude. He was the real deal.

Actually I like just about all of the rock bands of the mid 60's through early 70's. Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, The Stones, Canned Heat, Bob Dylan, Creedance, The Kinks, Dire Straits, Bob Seger, Jethro Tull and of course Eric Burdon and the Animals etc. I've got a 50 CD set of all the great blues musicians from the 30's, Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters, John Lee Hooker, Arthur Crudup, Mississippi John Hurt etc. they were the innovators, the foundation of all that great stuff.

I'm also into the Big Band era of the 30's and 40's. Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, Artie Shaw and all of the great female vocalists of those times. My wife and I once went to see Harry James. We drove over to where he was playing in one of our antique cars. Some of the concert goers freaked out to see a coupla' young people interested in that type of music and have the car to boot. They were a lot older than us that's for sure.

Heavy metal was taking rock to the extremes, at least to me it had no meaning. Just loud blaring noise. Thank God for Joe Bonamassa for bringing it all back. He's got to be one of the greatest guitar players that ever lived. I'm just so glad that he didn't throw his life away. The entertainment industry can ruin a lot of people. The Kink's song "Celluloid Heroes" pretty much sums it up.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> I almost do but I've got about a half hour hike to it from my neighborhood. It's not a range but it's far enough away from civilization where I can go and not bother anyone. Or I'll just take a short ride out into the Sonoran Desert, you can be sure that there's nobody around out there.
> 
> I didn't know that Hickock45's son played guitar? I guess if you know how to play you can just about play anything? I'm not into heavy metal either. My all time favorite band though is The Doors. Jim Morrison loved going out into the desert and was fascinated by the Great American Southwest. They didn't call him the "Lizard King" for nothing. I'm still sad to this day that he destroyed his life and died at 27. "Big Jimbo" was my idol, as he once said "I don't know what's gonna' happen man, but I'm gonna' have my kicks before the whole shit house goes up in flames, ALRIGHT". I admired his rebellious and anti authoritarian attitude. He was the real deal.
> 
> ...


Yeah, junior is a beginner but he's way into metal shredding and thrashing lead guitar solos. He's done a few add-ons to videos with his guitar hanging down to his crotch. He'll rip a couple of solos and then plug a sponsor or two.
As a guitarist myself I have always leaned toward the heavier hard rock bands and guitarists. Like Zakk Wylde for example. He's the lead guitarist on Ozzy Osbourne's "No More Tears" and "Ozzmosis" albums. He's very versatile and not locked into one style of leads.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Yeah, junior is a beginner but he's way into metal shredding and thrashing lead guitar solos. He's done a few add-ons to videos with his guitar hanging down to his crotch. He'll rip a couple of solos and then plug a sponsor or two.
> *As a guitarist myself *I have always leaned toward the heavier hard rock bands and guitarists. Like Zakk Wylde for example. He's the lead guitarist on Ozzy Osbourne's "No More Tears" and "Ozzmosis" albums. He's very versatile and not locked into one style of leads.


Awesome! I envy you, I've never picked up a musical instrument in my life but wish I had. Cars and guns kept me busy enough. As someone who loves listening to music, who wouldn't want to be a "Rock Star"?

I've only been to two rock concerts, Jethro Tull and The Kinks. Both were great but Jethro Tull made The Kinks look like a night club act. Ian Anderson was one incredible musician, playing flute, acoustic guitar and saxophone. I've seen video's of Bob Dylan playing the harmonica and guitar simultaneously. I imagine that was no easy feat?

My first album was "Boogie" by Canned Heat. They were a hell raising "biker" band. Then along came The Doors and I was hooked on them ever since. It's just a shame that so many great musicians got so screwed up on alcohol and drugs? Just to think of what they could have done with their lives? All of that fame and fortune at such a young age all down the toilet.


----------



## Okelly4570 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Okelly4570 (Mar 24, 2020)

Has anybody bought one of these Canik tp9sfx? It's a piece of art it so pretty. But it has jammed every single round I put through it federal Remington and Winchester fmj will not cycle in it the slide has a recoil spring way over 20lb. Is it set up for +ps only being as I practice with fmj that's gonna be a problem. Does anybody know if their are reduced power springs out there for it or the Walther PQ it was cloned from..and as soon as I get it running I'm gonna trade it in for a Walther PQ or long slide Glock 34. Because I'm dead set turned against this thing Canik USA acted like they couldn't care less what happens after you buy it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Okelly4570 said:


> Has anybody bought one of these Canik tp9sfx? It's a piece of art it so pretty. But it has jammed every single round I put through it federal Remington and Winchester fmj will not cycle in it the slide has a recoil spring way over 20lb. Is it set up for +ps only being as I practice with fmj that's gonna be a problem. Does anybody know if their are reduced power springs out there for it or the Walther PQ it was cloned from..and as soon as I get it running I'm gonna trade it in for a Walther PQ or long slide Glock 34. Because I'm dead set turned against this thing Canik USA acted like they couldn't care less what happens after you buy it.


Sorry, I prefer Walther guns. Other than a Stoeger Cougar I got one time, I don't buy off-brand clones. And, Beretta owns Stoeger, and transferred the same equipment to Stoeger - so, that was the only reason I bought the gun. I don't go for CZ clones, or Sig Clones, etc.

Call the company and see what they can do for you. The guns are getting pretty popular for competition. They should help ya,


----------



## Okelly4570 (Mar 24, 2020)

chip2 said:


> I also got a Taurus TX22. It's a blast to shoot. Good accuracy with Mini Mags and Aguila Super Extra HV. Going to try Blazer next. Winchester Xpert cycled okay, but accuracy was disappointing. No hangups after about 400 rounds through the gun.
> PhuBai70: loved the picture of the racks with all the handguns!





Shipwreck said:


> Sorry, I prefer Walther guns. Other than a Stoeger Cougar I got one time, I don't buy off-brand clones. And, Beretta owns Stoeger, and transferred the same equipment to Stoeger - so, that was the only reason I bought the gun. I don't go for CZ clones, or Sig Clones, etc.
> 
> Call the company and see what they can do for you. The guns are getting pretty popular for competition. They should help ya,


I'm still waiting on the to asses it. It will be gone by the time they do Buyers Beware


----------



## Okelly4570 (Mar 24, 2020)

A Canik tp9sfx ( a jammer)and a Glock 20 10 mm that I put a lone wolf barrel on it to shoot cast bullets( it shoots like a dream) and that's about it


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I have Two Canik pistols (Not an SFx.). One is the TP9SA the other is the TP9V2.
both have been dead reliable with every brand of ammo I’ve put through them.

The early SFx pistols were discovered to be oversprung. They tended to only run NATO spec 124gr ammo coming out of the box. After they go5 settled in, they tend to shoot most anything. On the Canik Fanatik site, several members have been sent replacement recoil springs (reduced weight) at no cost.

I’ve compared my TP9V2 to my Walther P99AS. Very similar, but definitely can say the quality nod goes toward the Walther. I feel I got my money’s worth out of the Caniks though. Picked up them up for under $350 for the SA new, just to satisfy my curiosity. And got the V2 used for just under $300. So, I don’t expect Teutonic quality control with GermanoAustrian polished surfaces but I expect most modern manufactured pistols to work well, especially when they claim meeting NATO ISO manufacturing standards.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I do own a few less expensive guns, Taurus (Which have all treated me right) Hi-point (owned it awhile, but haven't shot it yet), Hawk (Shotgun), FMK (does not fit for me.) but I am not looking to buy many more cheaper guns. I don't seem to want anything now.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Pandaz3 said:


> I do own a few less expensive guns, Taurus (Which have all treated me right) Hi-point (owned it awhile, but haven't shot it yet), Hawk (Shotgun), FMK (does not fit for me.) but I am not looking to buy many more cheaper guns. * I don't seem to want anything now.*


Don't worry, it's just a phase. The desire will return soon.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I own quite a few nice shotguns, Beretta, Benilli, Mossberg etc. Last year I bought a Stoeger Outback OV 22" for deer hunting. It was recommended to me by a number of club members, and good for long treks in the swamps with the short barrel. Gun snobs would put the gun down, but I trusted the old timers more so bought one. Lol, the gun has been totally flawless. A solid well built shotgun Utilitarian but without a lot of polish. A whole lot of buckshot fired through that gun. No I would not buy one for skeet or trap, but this gun sure has done well for the task.

At my club there is a late middle age lady. Do not ever insult her Stoeger Pistol. And man can she shoot it well. A whole lot better than many guys can shoot there Beretta's. And she is a regular at the range and has been for years. So in that regards, I would have no problem buying a Stoeger.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

PhuBai70 said:


> Don't worry, it's just a phase. The desire will return soon.


I saw a new Python, the urge returns, but the means are not yet there.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Went to Turner's today and filled out the background paperwork for my Taylor's & Co (Uberti) single action revolver. Since it was a special order today was the first time I actually saw the gun and it is beautiful. The bluing, the color case hardening and the dark wood grips couldn't look better. The action is as smooth as can be. I'll post pictures as soon as I pick it up.
The second revolver also came in and I'll do the paperwork in thirty days. I did not see it today but I'm expecting it to look as good as the first one. 
While I was there I remembered that you can get a handgun and a rifle at the same time without two separate waiting periods. So, I added an Auto Ordnance M1 Carbine to the invoice for the second revolver. I have a vintage 1944 Carbine so my two boys will have to decide who gets the new one and who gets the old one.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Picked up the Taylor's/Uberti single action today. 
"The Gunfighter" in 45 LC.


----------

